# Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mark Cu



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

BOSTON - House Speaker Robert DeLeo has opened an investigation into allegations that freshman Democratic Rep. Mark Cusack engaged in inappropriate behavior with another lawmaker's aide in the House chamber in the hours after a House budget session in April.

Multiple sources within the Legislature and outside of the State House said that Cusack and the young woman were discovered by a court officer in the well of the rostrum in the pre-dawn hours following the conclusion of the House budget debate.

"The House will conduct an internal review of this matter," DeLeo spokesman Seth Gitell said in a statement in response to an inquiry from the News Service.

Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mark Cusack | masslive.com


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mar*

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-RvNS7JfcMM"]YouTube - ‪George Costanza - Was that wrong?‬‏[/nomedia]


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

*Re: Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mar*

I'd rather have Animal House up on Beacon Hill rather than dirt bag frauds taking bribes and acting like they are in the mafia, but either way it makes our state look like a joke yet again. Fucking clowns.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

*Re: Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mar*

Those crazy freshman!!!


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Braintree Rep. Cusack cleared of misconduct allegations*

State Representative Mark Cusack of Braintree, who was found alone with a female staffer in the House Chamber at the Massachusetts State House, will not be punished or asked to resign. 
In a press release, House Speaker Robert DeLeo said the 26-year-old Cusack's behavior in the chamber was not inappropriate, and did not violate any law, House rule, or House personnel policy.
"With respect to the unnecessary presence of individuals in the Chamber during non-business hours, Rep. Cusack has apologized to me; and I have accepted that apology," DeLeo said in a statement. "While no rules, regulations or laws were broken, Rep. Cusack and I both agree that as a matter of policy, the Chamber should be reserved for official business and ceremony only."

Braintree Rep. Cusack cleared of misconduct allegations - Braintree - Your Town - Boston.com


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Did he text her a Wiener?


No but I bet he showed her one.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mar*

Such a non-story. Guy was getting a little action with, what appears to be, a willing adult participant. As far as indiscretions by politicians go, this one is pretty mild.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2011)

*Re: Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mar*



lofu said:


> Such a non-story. Guy was getting a little action with, what appears to be, a willing adult participant. As far as indiscretions by politicians go, this one is pretty mild.


If you or I were caught getting a little action in the police station with a willing adult participant, would it be a "non-story"?

I think not....front-page, above-the-fold headline, with at least a lengthy suspension on the horizon. Are we now so used to debauchery and scumminess from our politicians that we should just write this off?


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mar*

I would argue that it is still a non-story except for the fact that I am married which changes it drastically on a personal level. As far as I know, The Representative is a single 20 something year old guy.

The only reason you or I would be on the front page is because of the media contempt for public servants at this point and the shock value of the headline.

People have been having relations in the workplace since men and women began working together. It doesn't make the paper when Joe the accountant gets caught in the copy room with Suzy the administrative assistant.


----------



## USM C-2 (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Massachusetts House Speaker investigating late-night behavior of freshman rep Mar*



Delta784 said:


> If you or I were caught getting a little action in the police station with a willing adult participant, would it be a "non-story"?


If you were, it wouldn't be the first, nor will it be the last, time something like that has happened.

Consenting adults. So the rostrum got christened. Considering the cast of characters holding membership in what used to be called The Home for Little Squanderers, it's prolly not the first time for the rostrum, either.


----------

